# Low Rise Jeans: Why is My A*s Hanging Out???



## PopModePrincess (Nov 23, 2005)

This is a rant thread!

Why is it that most jeans are low-rise nowadays? And why is my booty exposed when I sit down in these darn things? I need to find a nice boot cut jean that is NOT low rise! I have a pair or two from Old Navy (whose jeans and pants I usually love) and I keep trying to pull them up and then I realize, "oh, they're low rise". :icon_conf I'm not into butt cleavage. I want a jean that will cover my whole a*s. Is that too much to ask for? :icon_cry:


----------



## babykisses (Nov 23, 2005)

I know how you feel, I still don't understand the whole low rise jean craze. They are made just too low nowadays. I don't want to see anyone's butt crack when they bend down, do people think that's attractive?? :icon_eek:I'm still on the search looking for the perfect jean myself.


----------



## karrieann (Nov 23, 2005)

I want to second this rant. I hate it too! Why is it so hard to find jeans to cover you behind when you sit or squat down?! I have a pair of Express jeans that are good but they don't make this style anymore and the others that I wear are 501's. I know they totally date me but they do cover my butt. And damn it, they were the sheeeat when I was in school. a long long long time ago. lol!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 23, 2005)

Not only the booty issue, but what about "muffin syndrome" where your stomach area is also left out to sit on top of the waist of the jean (if your stomach is not flat and you have a little extra going on in the midsection these jeans make it worse) it's such a mess.

Oprah did a show the other day about how to find the perfect jean for your body type. I missed it. :icon_roll


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 23, 2005)

You know it seems that jeans that fit at the waist are a thing of the past. Victoria Secrets does carry a few pair I think, but I'm not trying to pay absurd amounts of money for jeans! To me, 50 bucks and up is too much to pay for a pair of jeans!


----------



## babykisses (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes I saw the Oprah episode!! It was really good. A fashion stylist on the show recommended AG Club jeans, these jeans help with the effect of lengthing your legs, and she loved these jeans cause when you sit down they're not low, so you won't have a problem. Check these jeans out, maybe they'll work for you!!!


----------



## karrieann (Nov 23, 2005)

I have seen these in their catalogs but I hate buying clothes that I can't try on first. They look marvelous on the models, but what doesn't?


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 23, 2005)

LOL at all the descriptions. I wear low rise but they arent the kind that your butt hangs out of, they are also the only friggin jeans I could find that fit. Every wonderful pair I ever had is not made anymore. And why are there like 50 kinds of jeans in every store? Flare leg, boot cut, stretch, straight leg, relaxed, curvy, etc etc. After trying on 100 types, then you have to decide do you want the antique washed, the dark denim, the medium wash, etc. I just dont have time for all that just for a pair of jeans. I actually just got some jeans that are perfect, but they were kind of expensive, if they stop making them there is going to be hell to pay if I have to go through trying on all those jeans again, lol.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 23, 2005)

lol, I know what you mean. I love a mid-rise jean (fits at or an inch below my belly-button) -- low rise just show too much skin for me (and even though I'm skinny I do have enough of a tummy to get tummy rolls with low jeans!), and the really high-waisted jeans aren't flattering on anyone, in my opinion. But I have a really hard time finding mid-rise in the Junior's section, and most Misses' sections don't go down to the size 2 or 4 that I need  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a pair of SO brand jeans from Kohl's that I absolutely love, but last time I was at Kohl's they didn't have that style.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (They had other SO jeans but they were all faded and/or torn... I wanted some nice dark wash jeans!) And while most of Old Navy's jeans and pants are Ultra-Low or Low Waist, they have a few that are Just Below Waist or At Waist (look at the color-coded tags!) My problem is that I am in between a normal and a long length at Old Navy! But our mall is really small so there's not much selection...

I hate shopping for jeans :icon_evil


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 23, 2005)

LOL! It's funny, but not funny when it happens to you. You're in the supermarket loading your order on the check out line, and you realize that your shirt has ridden up and your "muffin top" is highly visible. Hot guy is next in line. **SMH** :icon_eek:


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 23, 2005)

If I could find a pair that are right at the navel, that would be good for me. I need a pair that have enough room in the rear to accommodate my buddy back there (lol!) so I don't feel like everything is hanging out!!

You must be tall, I wear a short length in Old Navy Jeans and even those are too long for me when I wear flats!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 23, 2005)

LOL!!! What you posted is very true. Maybe paying a little more is what I need to do, but I have no idea what brand! I'm going to check out good ol' Levis.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 23, 2005)

***writing down "AG Jeans"***

Thanks babykisses!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 23, 2005)

I agree! That's why I haven't bought a pair from them! The thought hassle of having to send them back if they don't work out is enough of a deterrent for me.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Charmaine! You rock!!!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 23, 2005)

Yeah, I used to wear Limited Jeans, but ours disappeared from the mall and I tried some on in a different city but all they had were bell bottoms, and I look like a clown in those. :icon_eek: I wear Gap mainly,I am also a 4 in jeans, they say low rise but these are not the butt crack showing type low rise. I wish they were cheaper, but they do last a long time. My only expensive pair is my new favorite, its Ralph Lauren, but my mom bought it for me, no way would I have a wardrobe of expensive jeans. I wear jeans almost every day, so jeans are necessary for me. All my jeans are the stretch kind, so they are really comfortable. And whats with the celebrities wearing 500 dollar jeans that are all ripped up and look like they need to be thrown away? If I paid that much for jeans, I would have to be a multi-millionaire or I would need my head examined. When I get holes in jeans, I throw them away, I dont buy them brand new like that, yuck.


----------



## Lisr (Nov 23, 2005)

Have you checked out the new line of Lee jeans? They have several rises and come in short, medium and long. I found mine at Kohls. They were in the women's section and I also noticed a rack in the petites. Also, try checking out the Levis in the juniors section. They come in several rises and lengths too. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cirean (Nov 23, 2005)

I would suggest Levis or Ralph Lauren also. I've always found them too small in the waist and too big in the butt and thighs, which means the should fit normal shaped women. I love the Old Navy jeans, they're cheap and for some reason they fit my shape.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 23, 2005)

I am 5'5" but have long legs for my height. Their normal length is okay if I'm wearing flat shoes, but are too short for my boots and heels!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Lisr! Welcome to MUT!


----------



## Lisr (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome. I just had to respond to this one. I don't care to wink at every one with my butt crack either!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 23, 2005)

LOL!!!


----------



## Laura (Nov 23, 2005)

I hear you girlfriend! I HATE low-riders.. Bring back normal jeans  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## agranheim (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi, I don't know if anyone has already posted this but AG Jeans by Adriano Goldschmeid the Angel or Legend cut are the best for this situation. They are contoured to fit the woman's body. They are low rise in the front and curve up in the back so you never have this problem - they are awesome - love em and would wear em everyday if I could!!! Hope that helps!!:clap


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 23, 2005)

We have Britney Spears to blame for this!!! LOL!!!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks agranheim! Would you happen to know the price range for them?


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 23, 2005)

http://www.us.levi.com/media/fal05a/levi/prod/sib/l_SIB125570_5b3c3.jpg







Levi'sÂ® 550â„¢ Relaxed Fit Bootcut Jeans

*From $27.99 To $32.99*


sits at waist
relaxed fit through hips and thighs
bootcut leg
Levi'sÂ® 550â„¢ stretch relaxed-fit jeans. Five-pocket style; zip fly. Cotton/LycraÂ® spandex. Washable. USA or imported. Inseams: Misses Average 32", Petites 29", Misses Short 30", Misses Long 34", Women's 32". Women's not available in black. 
*Special Sizes*

More sizes to fit more people.

â€¢ Misses Average 

â€¢ Petites

â€¢ Misses Short

â€¢ Misses Long

â€¢ Women's

These may be the answer! For me anyway! Lol!


----------



## agranheim (Nov 23, 2005)

Generally they are priced around 150. if you go to a boutique but I am a serious ebayer and have bought 3 authentic pairs for just under 50 (each). They really are fantastic jeans...if you want to get a good look at the styles/cut you can go to www.revolveclothing.com and i love their site because you can get so many differnet views of the jeans...hope that helps = ):icon_bigg


----------



## Min (Nov 23, 2005)

I started wearing low rise because I had my belly button pierced &amp; it was more comfortable but I agree im not about the plumbers crack. My fav jeans that fit perfect were Calvin Klein low rise slim fit boot cut which I can no longer find ahhh they have to take all the good stuff away. They were kinda like a slimmer version of a boyfriend jean. I find it hard to find jeans/clothes that fit well im 5'2 &amp; 1/2 &amp; 110 lbs no clothes ever fit.


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 23, 2005)

I remember when LEI was sans stretch and butt cleavage. I found 4 pair on Ebay for $5-10 each. including shipping and bought them! I've been so glad to feel NORMAL jeans again!! I feel like they're collector's items!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 24, 2005)

Ebay it is! Thanks!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 24, 2005)

Sounds like you have the perfect body for low rise jeans! I'm 5'3 and am trying to get down to your weight. Then maybe I'll get some ultra low rise jeans and a navel ring! :icon_lol: (I'm serious!)


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Nov 24, 2005)

I get mid rise jeans, they are still low but not enough to show my crack and my stomach doesn't to the muffin thing. I seen Opera the other day and she was talking about how to find the right pair of pants and bras. Check out her website I am sure it is still on there.


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, I am kinda short and even if I wear ultra super freakin how low can they go pants, they STILL don't show crack on me... I am actually kinda happy about the low rise craze...

BUT I do know how you feel... It really sucks to see people trying to wrestle with their pants, or see the ones who either don't know or don't care that I can see Victoria's Secret...


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm literally the exact same size as you and to me when they inveted the low rise jeans it was the greatest moment in history, the fit me better and I manage to avoid builders crack, but regardless of what size you are it's a nightmare to find perfect jeans! I used to be one of those who thought there was no point in spending alot on jeans, but the amount of cheap jeans that don't fit quite right or change shape in the wash probably would equal what could've been 7 pairs of good jeans; so from now on it's only the best jeans for me!:icon_chee


----------

